# A few picture from a film set.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few picture from a film set.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting.

What's the location?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Very cool, thanks for posting.
> 
> What's the location?[
> 
> Antelope island and then I was told they went up to Bear river.


----------

